# Arapahoe Basin-good intermidiate runs ?



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey All,

I have half a season of snowboarding under my belt, and out west I have only been to keystone. I would like to ride a-basin this year, and I am curious what runs you all recommend for someone who had ridden maybe 15-20 times. I am at the very early intermediate stage. 

How difficult is the Norway mountain run? Dercums's Gulch? I guess this biggest thing I want to avoid are moguls and drop offs of any kind. Is there a guide anywhere that gives terrain details for a-basin's blue runs.

Any help would be appreciated. I am excited to ride a-basin this year. I think it will fit my personality much better than keystone.

Thanks All,

-E


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just go. Getting the beat down is part of learning how to snowboard.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So this is what you do you wait till the wind is howling, snows falling, then you go right to the top of Pallivacinni chair and take a hard right when you get off. After that go to the top of Lenawee chair and hike up to the top of Montezuma bowl and get your gnar on!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol, I was actually disappointed in the Montezuma bowl when I was there. All the good stuff was a decent hike to the right of where the lift drops you off and then you have to hike back to the lift at the bottom of your line. They just need to add 1 more lift to the back and it would be perfect. Overall I found A-Basin to be a pretty good intermediate mountain in general. I liked Loveland better... less lift lines and the people where generally nicer to my day pass Gaper, east coast riding self. Of course compared to the crap I ride here on a regular basis both were f'ing awesome!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're hiking back to the lift you don't know where the right run outs are. Haven't had to hike back to the lift yet back there. I agree I like Loveland way more.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

ebs675 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have half a season of snowboarding under my belt, and out west I have only been to keystone. I would like to ride a-basin this year, and I am curious what runs you all recommend for someone who had ridden maybe 15-20 times. I am at the very early intermediate stage.
> 
> ...


Both those runs would be fine. Stay off the Palli lift if you are new. Ramrod is a blue with some bumps. Have fun!


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

So, those of you that prefer loveland, what things make you like it better?

Which would be more suited for a second season rider? I have actually been trying to decide which one to go to....but since they are so close, maybe I will just hit them both when I head out there in January.

I agree I need to just jump in and take my beating, but I want to stay away from anything too far over my head( big drops, etc.), that might end my season early.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Loveland and Arapahoe Basin are both areas that are mostly at or above tree line. Arapahoe Basin overall has the Steeper terrain. Snowfall wise they are pretty equal. Loveland is a larger ski area, though Slapahoe has closed that gap a bit because of the addition of Montezuma bowl. Both are fun. 

The real big difference is that Arapahoe Basin is on the Epic/Colorado Pass which about 70% of the season pass holders in the front range (everyone that rides/skis pretty much has a season pass) have their passes too. Loveland only sells season passes to it's resort. So the numbers are much less. Weekend crowds are like weekday crowds at A-Basin. So if you are coming out to Colorado for a few days, Loveland is going to be the much less crowded resort. It also has a lot of the type of terrain you are looking for.


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

I went to both last year. I liked Loveland more. I did not get to experience all of of a-basin... the upper half was closed for about half the day because of wind.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wind is a problem at both areas. Loveland has to close the upper mountain due to high winds from time to time also. Again, it is a bigger mountain, so that does leave more options if that happens. Most of the time. There are days when I wouldn't want to ride at either spot due to weather.


----------

